# ford escape w/ 1 horse trailer?



## horsesaremylyfe (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm no expert on trailering, and am curious if a ford escape could tow a one horse trailer? (with one horse in it of course)

If not, does anyone know of any small-medium size SUV's that can?

Thanks!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Did a quick search and Escapes tow capacity is between 1500 and 3500 pounds depending on model. So no, that is way to low for towing a small trailer and horse. Even in best case scenario you'll be at close to max tow capacity which leaves no saftey margin. You'll have that problem with almsot all small SUV's, they are just built to lightly to safely tow a loaded horse trailer.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You'll be able to get it going forward, but that's about it. Forget about turning or stopping. You may want to consider keeping a spare transmission on hand too.

Small and medium SUV's are not suitable for towing a horse trailer. Heck, even small pickup truck wouldn't do it.


----------



## horsesaremylyfe (Aug 4, 2011)

I just looked up the towing capacity of a few jeep suvs, and it is 5000...is that enough for a one horse trailer?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Depends on the weight of the trailer you choose but yes, with a lighter trailer 5000 pounds would do it. Still wouldn't recommend pulling a trailer with one though. If you do go that route you also have to make sure it has a tow package, transmission cooler, trailer brake controller, tires rated for the weight (max weight will be printed on tire sidewall), the right class hitch and good brakes (assuming used).


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

They have trailers designed for smaller SUVs and trucks you just want to make sure the SUV has a good wide wheel base. Bender Up trailers are designed for even cars to pull.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Vehicles not to use no matter what Jeep Liberties any small compact car narrow wheel base as they are easy to lose control of with a trailer.

good cars SUVs Jeep cherokee toyota tacomas Chrysler pacifica any mini van etc etc

TRR


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

no. no. no. no. no.
i have an escape and theyre basically plastic on wheels. you could get a trailer going IF it was light enough but you better than bend over and pray because you wont stop or turn with it. they are NOT built to tow even if they technically have a "tow package".

even with my ram 1500 i wouldnt even pull a 2 horse bumper because it didnt have the weight or control to safely tow. 
i would go with a large SUV or at least an F150 or ideally an F250 size of truck for a trailer.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I would not do that.. so much could go wrong. Horses weigh a lot already, add in the weight of the trailer and most SUVs cannot handle it. Nor should you ever try to go near max towing capacity.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I wouldn't go with a small/medium SUV.
My previous BO hauled a 4-horse slant with a dodge 1500 and she could stop/turn/etc with it perfectly fine. I think a 1500 with a tow package would be fine, personally. My current BO hauls a 4-horse with LQ with a 3500 which works perfectly fine as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldn't trust an SUV, best option as always is a full size truck.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

im probably prejudiced but i agree ^^ ill take my F350 any day over an SUv or small truck. It give me plenty of room to not get close to the max weight and i just love trucks in general. of course i pull goose neck anyways and hate bumper pulls


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Not only is is insufficient for the car, but one-horse trailers are generally VERY unstable.


----------



## horsesaremylyfe (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up - I'll definately be sure to not trailer with small suvs! Any particular cars you all recommend that work best?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Only a truck. Half a ton minimum. That's what I recommend using. 

Is there someone that you can borrow one from or ride with to go to trails/shows/etc? If you can't afford a huge purchase atm.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I have known many people who have used the brender up trailers with their SUVs and even a volvo station wagon and had no issues One friend of mine who owns a brender up hauls her belgian draft with a Toyota tacoma and she lives in VT. I wouldnt go with any 1 horse trailer. but a 2 horse brender up is a good trailer to be pulled with a suv or a small truck 1/2 ton .Horse trailers of any kind should have electronic braking systems on it. 

TRR


----------

